# Getting to 6 1/2" in back deck? Changing them out?



## LaRon (Aug 22, 2002)

Okay guys.... replacing my rear 6 1/2" on my 98 200sx with some Jensens (yes, I know....shitty but I got a real real dirty cheap deal on them lol) and how exactly do I get to them? I've been told it's goign to be a serious pain to get to them..... any guidance and also PICS would be excellent!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

it's actually pretty easy to get to them, I have a writeup on the rear deck removal on my website. Click here


----------



## LaRon (Aug 22, 2002)

Awww... was getting excited..... thought I was gonna be able to go change out those speakers tonight but those are instructions for a 4dr b14 and I have a 2dr 200sx b14 .

In the back seat there is one giant panel it seems that goes from the back windshield to the front and holds the front seatbelds in. It's basicly the same besides that...... the rear shelf does remove the same way but is locked in from those pillar pannels. Any help?

Thanks.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

it's actually about the same thing. I got an idea, go to Timbo's website ( www.b14nissan.org ) he used my write-up and came up with a sllightly different one (for the 200sx). same pix and all. you'll see. I'll also try to find a more directed link.

once again, they come off almost the same, the only difference is your rear piller is larger (surrounds the whole window)


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

ok, here's the real page: http://www.b14nissan.org/reardeck.html


----------



## LaRon (Aug 22, 2002)

okay........ went and tried following those directions. Only prob is that it doesn't show exactly how to remove the pillar pannel....... it's a huge pannel and I surely don't want to break it and I tried pulling on it and it won't budge. I barely could find any way to get my fingers under it even after I removed that small pannel below it with the carpeting on it. Any trick to getting that pannel off without any chance of breaking it?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

make sure you remove the rubber bordering from around the door so that you can get in there good. It should be held in place with little plastic tabs that will release when you either pull the pillar or slide it forward. It's a pretty sturdy piece, I'm sure you won't break it.


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

its actually alot easier to do on a 200. I just did it like 3 weeks ago. Goto the backseat. at the BOTTOM right and Left of the Backseat. There is one screw on each side that holds the seat in down in place. You are gonna have to put wieght on the back bottom of the seat, the peice where u sit on. so that the cushion goes down adn you can see the screw. unscrew those on each side. then pull up on the part you put your back against. this will cuase it to pop up and you can pull it out. then go into the trunk and pop all the clips up (that hold the deck in place), so u can go into the car and pull on the back deck then it will pop out after you use some pressure. because of the tape on the back of it. the sides didnt get in my way. it was very easy to do. 

this probably sounds confusing. got any questions just ask.


----------

